# basic tools needed for a home tuning setup



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm looking into either buying a portable bow press or building a press like I've seen on here a few times. I don't have the space or the money for a standard sized press.

Besides a press what are the other essentials needed to have to setup your own bow and do some tuning?

Thanks!


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

You need a draw board, an accurate draw weight scale, and an accurate method of checking the nocking point for squareness to the bowstring at rest.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

good info so far.....any more?


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

knowledge, press, draw board, draw weight scale, arrow scale, serving supplies, misc. shop tools (allen wrenches, pliers, razor blade/knife, nock pliers...), target, sight leveler, spine tester, spin tester, arrow saw, propane torch, fletching jig(s), some like a bow vise(not a big fan myself) and an never ending flood of latest and greatest gotta have make you shoot better widgets. Just remember...a super tuned bow will not outshoot a non super tuned bow. Spend more time shooting, less time tuning!


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Here's a few more items......


----------



## GaStick (Jan 5, 2009)

BowKil, you're almost there. Just need a few more items...

Seriously, that's an awesome place you have there. Not sure why, but my eye was drawn to that bottle of Makers Mark! :darkbeer:


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Wes - I like your draw board. Most of them I have seen before are horizontal.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Roskoes said:


> Wes - I like your draw board. Most of them I have seen before are horizontal.


I was think the same thing. Pretty cool.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

GaStick said:


> BowKil, you're almost there. Just need a few more items...
> 
> Seriously, that's an awesome place you have there. Not sure why, but my eye was drawn to that bottle of Makers Mark! :darkbeer:


And the TNWB license plate...


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Start out slow*

Got to http://www.oregonsportsmans.com/foru...opic.php?t=133 and read or copy and read the Easton Tuning manual.

Then go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and watch the video on pressing a bow.

Then you can make a bow vice if you want. Our nite hawk web site shows one you can make for about a $1.00 and it work great.

You will want other things such as a digital scale, I got mine for $25.00.

There are a lot of small tools you already have, allens etc. 

A bow scale would be nice, You need a nock pliers and other small tools but those you can get as you need them. 

You will learn to tune your bow your way with the tools you need. So buying a bunch of tools some of which you may never use doesn't make sense.

Check out the web sites first.

Good luck.


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*nice setup*

Damn Eric! Im jealous! didnt know you had such and elaborate setup there! Hey, arent you a govt employee also!! LOL


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

GaStick said:


> BowKil, you're almost there. Just need a few more items...
> 
> Seriously, that's an awesome place you have there. Not sure why, but my eye was drawn to that bottle of Makers Mark! :darkbeer:


Mmmmmmm.....Maker's Mark....my favorite! 



FiveOarcher said:


> Damn Eric! Im jealous! didnt know you had such and elaborate setup there! Hey, arent you a govt employee also!! LOL


Yeah, for 3.5 more years anyway.....:shade:



Spikealot said:


> And the TNWB license plate...


Here's another one (upper left)...


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds silly but I have alot of gadgets but I use a baby spoon for tons of stuff. Handy to have around. No sharp edges


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*good thinking*

baby spoon.

I need to try that.

Thanks


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is a good place to start. When i found this site i had already bought everything in this box and i know i spent more then this. it a great starter kit for people. i know i still have alot of tools to get still but this will get you started.

http://www.bowtuningtips.com/shop/Y_kk/items/crWr/


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

BowKil said:


> Mmmmmmm.....Maker's Mark....my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's in the fridge, liquid tuning supplies? :darkbeer:


----------



## Xmaster (Jan 9, 2005)

the top to a cheap BIC pen. the one where part of the top is the clip for your shirt pocket. that clip will slip in a bow string lickety split. use it for putting in peeps and adjusting number of strings on peep, inserting string silencers, etc.

Mark


----------



## treetoppredator (Oct 19, 2006)

*Bow tuning made easy that can travel.*

I have a small pro shop here in Northern Kentucky Here is what I have and it works fine.
1. BowPress: Bowmaster $34.00 (with arms)
2. Bow Vise: American Archery Products: $28.00 (ebay)
3. Nock Pliers: $9.00
4. Levels: $4.00
5. String Level: $3.00
6. String Splitter: $3.00
7. Arizona EZ Fletch: $23.00
8. D-Loop Pliers: $12.00
9. BowScale: $25.00
10. Draw Length indicator: $2.00
11. Bow Square: $7.00
12. Papertuning Stand $6.45 (home depot)
13. Alen Wrench set $4.00
14. DVD Tuning video $8.00
This is a basic set and easily fits in my plastic tub I can take to the field and on trips with me.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I need myself a "man cave" like that one!


----------



## mattech (Aug 6, 2008)

What is the purpose of the draw board.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

Haven't read any other posts but the original posters so sorry if this has been repeated. I just cleaned my work area up and took inventory of what is what and what I need. 

Bow Vise
Bow press (made thanks to fellow Ater's)
Draw board (another Ater's DIY post)
Arrow saw (yep you guessed it got the idea off AT)
Stand for paper tuning (this one I thought up all myself)

Everything listed above can be found in the DIY section of AT. 
I have zero dollars into the bow vise, about $20 into the press, about $30 into the arrow saw and about $40 into the draw board and all work as good or better than any store bought stuff I've used. 

I either bought or already had the small stuff listed below

Bow square
A few levels
Allen wrench set
some wrenches from 1/4"-9/16"
small and large flat and phillips screw drivers
Misc glues for fletching and inserts also a bottle of super glue comes in handy
yard stick
Arrow balancer (basically a triangle piece of wood that sits with flat side down to measure foc on arrows)
Arrow spin tester to test for trueness of arrow and broad heads
Small pocket scale in grains
Cheap soldering iron to melt ends when string serving is needed
String serving
Small tape measure
Small square
Arrow squaring device by G5 outdoors
Arrow fletching tool
Small razor knife
Electrical tape
Little white paint marker deal to mark my bolts and cams to make sure nothing moves
Floss and Serving material
Bow string wax
D-loop material
Sharpening kit for broadheads
Foot powder spray for testing arrow clearance
Misc cleaning stuff for arrow shafts and such
a couple piece's of sand paper and emory cloth
Cheap dremel tool from Harbor Freight 
A few rags



I like to have some inserts for my arrow of choice and some vanes and feathers stocked up. I also get my wraps from our local sign guy by simpling asking if I can search his junk pile and throwing him a few dollars I like to have a bunch cut and ready to go. 

The only other thing I need is a chrono and that I'll have to buy.


----------

